
Bankrupt Kodak seeks permission to pay bonuses - yangez
http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/manufacturing/story/2012-04-06/kodak-bankruptcy-bonuses-retirees/54081852/1
======
aperrien
Some people just fit the dictionary definition of "unmitigated gall"...

